# OK, I'll start... FN FAL



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's one of the long guns I picked up last year:









FN FAL 
7.62 NATO
21" barrel
Belgian Quick-Detach BiPod
20 round mag
Stock sling


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bet that will do a number on the varmits in your area.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What kind of groups do you get with that? I've always wanted a FN FAL, just never have gotten around to getting one. Tell us how it shoots, etc. Nice lookin' gun! :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

oops
EXXXXcuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Scooter ain't payin' attention..........:smt011


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

It shoots very well, thanks. Since there's no "official" range around here, I usually just head out of town a mile or two and set up a makeshift range. I just walk out to what I guess is around 100 yards or so and set up my targets and then just blast away.

Once our "official" range has been built here in town (next summer, rumor has it) I'll be better able to get down to some real sighting in tests...


----------



## trentharaku (May 12, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, very nice!!!! :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

trentharaku said:


> The FN FAL is so overpowered..you'll have a lot of fun shooting that at the range. That's all that gun should be for now: A range and defense gun. It is too over powered for military use in modern combat where who ever gets off a round (and hits) first wins. Trust me, it is a gun at its limit. :smt1099


I'm curious....I've never heard anyone describe a rifle (or any firearm for that matter) as "overpowered". What does that mean?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

trentharaku said:


> The FN FAL is so overpowered..you'll have a lot of fun shooting that at the range. That's all that gun should be for now: A range and defense gun. It is too over powered for military use in modern combat where who ever gets off a round (and hits) first wins. Trust me, it is a gun at its limit. :smt1099


Ummm, the power of a rifle has nothing to do with _first_ rounds hits. Just ask anyone who has hunted dangerous game.

Granted, the 7.62mm cartridge recoils more than 5.56mm, but that hardly makes it "over powered" for combat. 7.62mm has a tremendous advantage over 5.56mm in penetrating hard cover. I don't know what your experience is, but here in theater, the good guys often have to shoot _through_ objects to hit the bad guys. M4s aren't the choice for this, since 5.56mm lacks penetrative ability - the mighty M240B machinegun is. Its caliber? 7.62mm, just like the FAL.

7.62mm also holds an advantage over 5.56mm in longer-range shooting. The majority of combat is at close range, but there are many occasions where longer shots are necessary. This is why the Army has recently begun issuing the XM110 to snipers - a semiauto 7.62mm rifle that is very like the FAL in concept. Or are snipers and designated marksmen not combatants?

Not sure if you've ever shot one, but the FAL actually doesn't recoil all that hard, and in a semiautomatic rifle 7.62mm is quite easy to control. It's virtually impossible to control in full auto fire, but that hardly matters since few people - including those in combat zones - use automatic fire from rifles anymore. Rather, more disciplined, more accurate semiauto fire is preferred.

Anyway, to "trust you," we'd probably need to know some of your qualifications.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got 1 of them put a good bipod onit and a good scope she will really reach out to touch a target.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------

